# Need advise for transfers on darks..small run



## freebird790 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, got a newbie quick question...Need to do a transfer on 20 shirts, probably navy. So need some advise about plastisol, which paper would work the best. I have an Alps printer which does great on whites but not sure what paper to use for darks. I have an inkjet also, HP photo printer. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, would like this to come out nice. Thanks so much. I am sure there is tons of advise out hear but running on a tight schedule. Thanks again.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Ronnie and welcome to the forums  Plastitol transfers are screen printed, they are not printed with a desktop printer. You place an order with a company that makes them and they send them to you, you then press them  Doing dark shirts that is your best bet for a nice product. In my opinion, there is no good inkjet paper for darks that is going to give you a professional result. Try F & M or transfer express. I think those are the most common ones here that I see, oh also Ace transfer. There is a list of vendors here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html, that might help as well.

Hope this helps. Remember if you order them, try to arrange your designs so you can fit as many on one sheet as you can, to save money


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

Try Semo Imprints. Index You mentioned that you're on a tight schedule, but just give them a call. They were able to turn my order around in a few days! GL.

LCE


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i just clicked on your link for semo. i wouldn't use them just because of lack of info on their website. i know that might not be kind but in this day and age i'm on the computer more and need info i can see. nothing about sizes of sheets, ganging, set-up fees etc. no offense. jmo.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

miktoxic said:


> i just clicked on your link for semo. i wouldn't use them just because of lack of info on their website. i know that might not be kind but in this day and age i'm on the computer more and need info i can see. nothing about sizes of sheets, ganging, set-up fees etc. no offense. jmo.


It's there in the upper right corner, just doesn't stand out with the messy design.

[media]http://semoimprints.com/SEMO_IMPRINTS_PRICING_AUG_2009.pdf[/media]


----------



## Digitee (Jan 13, 2008)

we use to use First Edition Screenprinting
quick and cheap,
now we screen print our own stuff.


----------

